# Lots of fogger questions



## Camper4lyfe (Oct 20, 2014)

Since this is essentially my first post (aside from the intro), Hi!

I recently acquired 3 foggers that almost cover the gamete of functionality. Since they're poorly marked to begin with, it's hard to tell you what they are (yet).

One is from Walmart, a "The Fogger", but no other markings as far as model or anything like that.

The second is a Heshan Lide FM-400P

The last is a complete unknown, but appears to be another 400W.

The first and last had the same problem: intermittent spurting of fog. I attempted to clean the first one, and now it doesn't do anything. It heats up, and I can hear the motor humming like it's trying. But nothing comes out.

The last is cooperating a little bit more than the first, in that I still get spurts, but it's decreased as I try to run it. Perhaps they both have had "stuff" clear out of it and are now plugging orifices?

The Heshan doesn't do anything. I plugged it in once to see what it did, and it heated up, (and got quite warm, and smelled hot), but no motor sounds or anything. I tried it again later, and not it doesn't even heat up. I'm at a bit of a loss, and plan to sit down with our electronics guy here at work to see if we can't diagnose it a bit.

SO, to make a long post a little longer: 

1) Does anyone know where I might find manuals for these things?
2) Any possibility of some sort of wiring schematic for any of them?
3) Parts/exploded diagram of the pumps?

I'm starting from complete scratch on it all, so any and all information is greatly appreciated.

I've looked through a bunch of past threads, but I'm still left scratching my head a bit on how to proceed with any of them. (yes, buying knew is an option, but I'm an engineer and can't leave broken things alone)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the closest I could find for the Heshan Lide model - basic operating and cleaning instructions:

http://mbtlighting.com/Uploads/PDFManuals/FM400.pdf


----------



## Camper4lyfe (Oct 20, 2014)

That's all I've been able to find as well, and it doesn't match the foggee. I'll try to post pictures later


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

In my experience, it is really hard to get replacement parts that are inexpensive. My original 800 watt fogger's pump went bad and after doing research, I decided to replace it. I found the exact same model and am keeping the other one for parts.


----------



## Camper4lyfe (Oct 20, 2014)

goneferal said:


> In my experience, it is really hard to get replacement parts that are inexpensive. My original 800 watt fogger's pump went bad and after doing research, I decided to replace it. I found the exact same model and am keeping the other one for parts.


Thanks, yeah it's hard knowing that you can get a new one for $30 (400W), so getting replacement parts for less than that is increasingly difficult unless you want to buy 1000 pumps at $1.50 each.


----------

